# Crazy Hot Fishing Report-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Burr Oak Lodge & Conference Center / Burr Oak Lake -

Oh my. I held back-to-back trips out of Burr Oak Lodge & Conference Center recently. And it was hot as hell.

Report:

Actual air temperature 97-degrees with 90-degree water temps.
Nothing, absolutely nothing both days caught on top-water lures. Tried completely different areas of the lake both days. And just couldn't get my clients on any top-water action whatsoever. 

Little to no wind.
Muddy to stained water throughout the lake. Typically the main lake and outlet end is much clearer.
I did not mark a thermocline anywhere. I'm not sure if my sonar is off or not. But I certainly expected to see a thermocline.
The weeds and lily pads have been chemically removed by the state. Milfoil and lily pads are not where they should be. 

Both trips the fishing was slow. And only averaged about one bass-per-hour caught.
Most bass on both days were caught using finesse techniques such as Drop-Shot rigs with a Venom Lure 4-inch Due Drop Worm and the small finesse Venom Sweet Dream weedless rigged with a lightweight slip sinker. 

Biggest bass of the 2-days on the water went 2.5-pounds. That is very humbling to me. But I am glad to have put my clients onto some fish under those type of conditions.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

JignPig Guide said:


> View attachment 218048
> View attachment 218047
> View attachment 218046
> View attachment 218045
> ...





JignPig Guide said:


> View attachment 218048
> View attachment 218047
> View attachment 218046
> View attachment 218045
> ...


Sounds like normal burr oak this time of year


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> View attachment 218048
> View attachment 218047
> View attachment 218046
> View attachment 218045
> ...


There would be a lot more fish if the state would leave more weeds and pads. They really get carried away.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Mickey said:


> There would be a lot more fish if the state would leave more weeds and pads. They really get carried away.


Agree...

I am no fisheries biologist. However, I think it's common sense *not* to eliminate the habitat where all the little micro-organisms and where tiny insects and other small creatures dwell. It's the beginning of the food chain. 

I understand a balance between recreational activities and nature need to be addressed at times. However, if we cut down all the nut trees in a particular wooded area. How can anyone expect to see squirrels? Eliminating a habitat and expecting nature not to be affected is a little short-sided in my opinion.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

To catch any fish in this heat is a feat in itself! Great job for putting your clients on fish! They seemed pretty happy with their catches! 
I don't understand killing weeds off in Burr Oak since it is a restricted lake? Maybe by the beach area? Or unless it is getting completely weed choked.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice report!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

For what it's worth:

The state did not chemically remove the lily pads, a water elevation of 727.0 (+6) did the trick by pulling the whole plant out of the bottom by the root before dropping their seeds and unable to reproduce during early summer 2013. Normal pool is 721.0 There was not one lily pad left in the feeder end after this happened. No idea why this didn't affect the pads in the lower end of the lake? I know they are a different type of lily pad than what was in the feeder end. I witnessed this with my own eyes. There is no way the state had the financial ability to remove that amount of vegetation from Burr Oak, no way it was even worth doing. One of the cutter operators that would come out every summer and cut lanes in them said they had their chance to eradicate them when they first showed up and decided against it. Could you imagine the water quality after spraying and killing them? C'mon 

The state only treats around the docks and boat launches rightfully so imo, maybe swim areas? Wildlife has played a big role in the removal of milfoil in some areas outside of the docks and marinas, but I haven't seen many geese this summer so maybe they "quietly" went away. Seems to be more coontail this year.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Last week fishing there I did OK on plastics. Fishing was pretty much like what you reported.


----------

